# Does Anyone Know a Site You Can Make Free Cryptocurrency Purchases?



## Lewdog (Sep 3, 2019)

Instead of doing the normal savings account, because I like to spend money if it is too liquid, I have decided to put back at least $10 per day on some kind of savings until I can buy a piece of land I plan to use for a project I have in mind.  Well I have decided on buying a cryptocurrency called Neo that are currently selling for close to $10 each, and was just trying to find a way I could buy them each day without a fee... otherwise I'd have to put that money away all month and buy them all at one time, putting my self-restraint to the test!


----------



## Kat (Sep 3, 2019)

There's a really good place I know of. It's called Kat's Place.


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 3, 2019)

Kat said:


> There's a really good place I know of. It's called Kat's Place.




Oh?  Are you a cryptozoologist?


----------



## Kat (Sep 3, 2019)

Lewdog said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> > There's a really good place I know of. It's called Kat's Place.
> ...




If you want me to be.


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 3, 2019)

Kat said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Kat said:
> ...



I'm trying to find a creative way to save money that has a chance to also gain some value at the same time.

I want to buy some land down here in Kentucky and build some shipping container efficiency homes that I can rent out that run off of solar, spring water, natural gas and have little to no upkeep needed.  That way after they are built and I am renting them out, it will be almost all profit and eventually I'll be making a good bit of money each month.  If I wanted to, I could easily put 4-6 of the 20 foot containers on an acre of land and rent them out at $400 a month given the utilities would be included.  So let's go by 6 containers at $400 a month, for 12 months, that's $28,800 for the year.  I can buy a 20 foot container for $1,500 each.  So the big cost comes in the build out of it, the solar panels, the septic system, and the land.  Making almost $30,000 a year per acre however, once I have the first acre set up, it should be pretty easy to get into money making after that.  They key is to make sure they are set up to meet HUD standards so that you can get that guaranteed money per month if need be.  If I had an investor I'd already be doing this now.  I already own the website kentuckycontainerhomes.com .


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Sep 3, 2019)

Lewdog said:


> Instead of doing the normal savings account, because I like to spend money if it is too liquid, I have decided to put back at least $10 per day on some kind of savings until I can buy a piece of land I plan to use for a project I have in mind.  Well I have decided on buying a cryptocurrency called Neo that are currently selling for close to $10 each, and was just trying to find a way I could buy them each day without a fee... otherwise I'd have to put that money away all month and buy them all at one time, putting my self-restraint to the test!


/——/ If all you can muster is $10 a day, don’t risk it in some crypto currencies that can evaporate in an instant. Put it in a separate savings account and practice some self control for crying out loud.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Sep 3, 2019)

Man, do not invest in that shit. If you really want that stuff, mine your own bitcoins.

Any site where you can  invest in that is probably on the "dark web" and sketchy at best.


----------



## Erinwltr (Sep 3, 2019)

Not sure if this helps because I can't post a specific link to the article,  but BusinessWeek several months back had a write up on these currencies and how to invest in them.  Way to risky and unfamiliar for me.  Good luck in your investment and keep us posted, please.
businessweek article on cryptocurrency - Google Search


----------



## Ringel05 (Sep 3, 2019)

Lewdog said:


> Instead of doing the normal savings account, because I like to spend money if it is too liquid, I have decided to put back at least $10 per day on some kind of savings until I can buy a piece of land I plan to use for a project I have in mind.  Well I have decided on buying a cryptocurrency called Neo that are currently selling for close to $10 each, and was just trying to find a way I could buy them each day without a fee... otherwise I'd have to put that money away all month and buy them all at one time, putting my self-restraint to the test!


Have I go a deal for you!!!!


----------



## Pavel Svinchnik (Sep 3, 2019)

Lewdog said:


> Instead of doing the normal savings account, because I like to spend money if it is too liquid, I have decided to put back at least $10 per day on some kind of savings until I can buy a piece of land I plan to use for a project I have in mind.  Well I have decided on buying a cryptocurrency called Neo that are currently selling for close to $10 each, and was just trying to find a way I could buy them each day without a fee... otherwise I'd have to put that money away all month and buy them all at one time, putting my self-restraint to the test!



You can buy short-term T-Bills with no transaction fees at the Treasury Direct website, TreasuryDirect - Home 

You do have to buy in multiples of $100 so you'd need to save up your $10 daily savings for it. I have some 3-month notes which are currently paying about 2%; not great, but much better than a bank savings account.


----------



## Cellblock2429 (Sep 3, 2019)

Pavel Svinchnik said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Instead of doing the normal savings account, because I like to spend money if it is too liquid, I have decided to put back at least $10 per day on some kind of savings until I can buy a piece of land I plan to use for a project I have in mind.  Well I have decided on buying a cryptocurrency called Neo that are currently selling for close to $10 each, and was just trying to find a way I could buy them each day without a fee... otherwise I'd have to put that money away all month and buy them all at one time, putting my self-restraint to the test!
> ...


/——/ Yes, anything’s better than crypto


----------



## danielpalos (Sep 3, 2019)

Lewdog said:


> Instead of doing the normal savings account, because I like to spend money if it is too liquid, I have decided to put back at least $10 per day on some kind of savings until I can buy a piece of land I plan to use for a project I have in mind.  Well I have decided on buying a cryptocurrency called Neo that are currently selling for close to $10 each, and was just trying to find a way I could buy them each day without a fee... otherwise I'd have to put that money away all month and buy them all at one time, putting my self-restraint to the test!


in my opinion, cryptocurrencies are a waste of energy. 

i am considering investing in tangible commodities like precious metals,coins, watches, etc., before any cryptocurrency.


----------



## Pavel Svinchnik (Sep 3, 2019)

danielpalos said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Instead of doing the normal savings account, because I like to spend money if it is too liquid, I have decided to put back at least $10 per day on some kind of savings until I can buy a piece of land I plan to use for a project I have in mind.  Well I have decided on buying a cryptocurrency called Neo that are currently selling for close to $10 each, and was just trying to find a way I could buy them each day without a fee... otherwise I'd have to put that money away all month and buy them all at one time, putting my self-restraint to the test!
> ...



I have purchased rolls of old, 90% silver, U.S. coins: Mercury dimes, Standing Liberty quarters, etc.


----------



## danielpalos (Sep 3, 2019)

Pavel Svinchnik said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...


i have watched a few videos on YouTube.  you can find "grab bags" for fifty dollars on eBay.


----------



## Pavel Svinchnik (Sep 3, 2019)

Pavel Svinchnik said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Instead of doing the normal savings account, because I like to spend money if it is too liquid, I have decided to put back at least $10 per day on some kind of savings until I can buy a piece of land I plan to use for a project I have in mind.  Well I have decided on buying a cryptocurrency called Neo that are currently selling for close to $10 each, and was just trying to find a way I could buy them each day without a fee... otherwise I'd have to put that money away all month and buy them all at one time, putting my self-restraint to the test!
> ...



P.S. I forgot to mention that you can transfer funds to a non-interest bearing account, which they call a Certificate of Indebtedness, to save up for a T-Bill or bond. You could put your $10 daily contribution into that until you get to the $100 minimum for purchase.


----------



## danielpalos (Sep 3, 2019)

i am considering stocks in lots of one hundred, if i should start investing in stocks.


----------



## Pavel Svinchnik (Sep 3, 2019)

danielpalos said:


> i am considering stocks in lots of one hundred, if i should start investing in stocks.



I generally keep stock purchases to the $2,000-$5,000 range. If a stock is going for $80 per share, I'll buy 50 shares. I don't want too many eggs in one basket.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Sep 4, 2019)

Pavel Svinchnik said:


> Lewdog said:
> 
> 
> > Instead of doing the normal savings account, because I like to spend money if it is too liquid, I have decided to put back at least $10 per day on some kind of savings until I can buy a piece of land I plan to use for a project I have in mind.  Well I have decided on buying a cryptocurrency called Neo that are currently selling for close to $10 each, and was just trying to find a way I could buy them each day without a fee... otherwise I'd have to put that money away all month and buy them all at one time, putting my self-restraint to the test!
> ...



Sad. I remember my savings account got 4% interest.

Lucky to get .04% today.

2% ain't worth messing with.


----------



## Pavel Svinchnik (Sep 4, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> Pavel Svinchnik said:
> 
> 
> > Lewdog said:
> ...



Agree. I only use the T-Bill account for the fixed income, low-risk portion of my investments. The majority of my funds are in equities which a higher reward but also higher risk.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Sep 4, 2019)

Marion Morrison said:


> Man, do not invest in that shit. If you really want that stuff, mine your own bitcoins.
> 
> Any site where you can  invest in that is probably on the "dark web" and sketchy at best.



Stop giving advice about things you don’t understand


----------



## Marion Morrison (Sep 4, 2019)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Man, do not invest in that shit. If you really want that stuff, mine your own bitcoins.
> ...


Wait, wut? You got the wrong cracker with that.

I could get my own bitcoins if I wanted to and I absolutely know how to do it.

Any site to invest in them in is on the dark web, prove me wrong.

I say it's safer to buy around $750 or less worth of GPU and mine your own.

Try to get the best bang for your buck.

I have a bitcoin wallet on my USB, you?

Next you'll tell me how to hack AOL internals, amirite?

How to give people blue screens with text? 

Boy, I've been on the internet since 1996, I got owned, and then I got wise.

I bet you have no clue as to what phreaking is.
It's a thing of the past. But yeah, I do know all about bitcoins, dude.

Look up mobman sometime, and realize I knew that dude.

By the time he released teh awesome RAT he made, I had already MM'd it to 4600+ AOL internals.

I was king for a while.
My ICQ was one steady ring of comps to connect to.
Never did anything malicious.

I did let one cultsmasher-esque dude connect to a library computer in Illinois, where a girl was searching for Martin Luther King stuff..she got an upside-down Hitler picture..not my doing.

I didn't give him any more IPs after that, either.


----------



## Lewdog (Sep 5, 2019)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Man, do not invest in that shit. If you really want that stuff, mine your own bitcoins.
> ...



So what do you recommend?  I was thinking of getting a Neo Coin each day.  Right now they are $8.85 each.  If you use the Binance Exchange they create free Gas coins for those that have Neo Coins.  Of course you have to be a rather high roller to get much, like 1,000 Neo Coins, but it's free so you can't complain.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Sep 5, 2019)

Lewdog said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



I have 17.86 bitcoin left and a lil over 100 etheriums left over from the craze 
the bitcoins are worth money ,,,the etheriums are worthless compared to what they were worth ...it doesn't matter i already made my money and then some 
if theyre zero tomorrow It doesnt matter to me 
1 bitcoin is ten grand today a few months ago they were 6 grand
etherums are 170.00 
I have about 10,000 iotas left to lol  ...i dont even think theyre worth a dollar each i sold the m,ajority off over 4 ...i bought in under a dollar 
Etheriums were interesting cause some south american governments we're starting to use them 

coinbase account (its not just a sign me up eiter Its like opening a regular bank account )
Uncle sam has thier claws into them 
google authenticater ....(free on play store ) 
an old android phone or tablet thats sitting on your shelf .....solid and reliable but ya dont use it anymore and it sits at home ....they make great wallets...you can buy a usb walet that specifically made for crypto 
coin base actually has physical location in san fran and nyc 
i think theyre fdic now insured to 

Binance are chinks operating out opf japan 
you can convert any major fiat to sucker coins and vice versa on both 
when i bought iotas coinbase wasnt trading them thats why i have a binance account 
both companies have also been hacked ...just so ya know 


some say bitcoin could possibly go to quarter a million a coin one day ....by the odd ball chance that why i hang onto a few of them ..
Like i said i already made stoopid money off em if they vanish tomorrow it doesnt matter ..
MIning is not for you ...and it doesnt mean what you mine is free 
you get a discount on small fractions ....and run your electric bill up 
they build rigs spacifficly to mine em


----------



## danielpalos (Sep 5, 2019)

Pavel Svinchnik said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > i am considering stocks in lots of one hundred, if i should start investing in stocks.
> ...


i will probably consider stocks in a price range where i can purchase lots of one hundred.


----------

